
Admit it: environmentalism was an ugly experiment - rglovejoy
http://www.spiked-online.com/index.php/site/reviewofbooks_preview/10914
======
nodata
"On the street, environmentalism has comprehensively failed to become a mass
movement".

Not sure I agree.

~~~
rglovejoy
It depends on what you mean by environmentalism. Clean air and water are non-
controversial, motherhood and apple pie issues, and enjoy support across the
political spectrum. What has failed to become a mass movement is the notion
that we have to give up our technology and go back to nature.

